# Old A/D/S/ Referbishing?



## 61comet (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys! I just picked up an A/D/S/ PQ10 and a PQ8 recently. The PQ10 is fairly clean, but the 8 is showing signs of a hard life. I am wanting to fix them up a bit. I replaced the terminal blocks on them and I have collected the parts to make a new 8 pin DIN to RCA cable.

Another thing I also would like to do is re-do the thermal grease on the transistors. If I pull the board out and fix up the heat sink (fix some bent and dented fins) and re-paint them, Can I re-use the old insulation strip underneath the transistors? Or should I try to source some replacements? 

I was thinking about ordering some clear stickers with the logo and other labels on it for after paint. I know this would kind of depreciate them, But I only paid $20 each, and I would just like to see them all fixed up. 

Let me know what you guys think, 

Thanks! Brett.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

As long as the insulators clean up good and there is no pitting or cracks you can reuse them.But new ones are only a few $.


----------

